# Evan Graham's Smartworks question



## Dustin McBride (Jan 5, 2011)

Does this program cover conditioning your dog to the ecollar? I am not quite there yet with my pup, but will be looking to get this DVD set soon to start formalizing the basics.

I have Hillman's puppy DVD and he shows nicking the pup w/ the collar at a very low level when giving some basic commands like sit. I am probably going to start doing that this week or next.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

"Yes" it does in great detail. Can't go wrong with his program in my opinion!


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

I should mention that the Smartwork approach to e-collar conditioning is somewhat different from other programs in that it isn't a single event. It's done to specific commands as the dog progresses through his training. Most of it occurs during Basics. But I teach a CC to "Here" method for pups around 4 months on the Smartwork Puppy Program.

This system is quite a bit more detailed than most, and is also broken down into finer steps of progression so more dogs can more easily understand it and grow in it. In addition, this makes it much easier for beginners to stay on track with it.

Evan


----------



## Dustin McBride (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info Evan! I look forward to getting your DVDs and probably learning more than the dog!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

dmcbride said:


> Thanks for the info Evan! I look forward to getting your DVDs and probably learning more than the dog!


If you stay on this program...YOU will be pleased!!

stan b


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

dmcbride said:


> Thanks for the info Evan! I look forward to getting your DVDs and probably learning more than the dog!


Make sure you buy at least the Smartworks Vol. 1 book. The videos may be great (I've only got 3 of them) but the best bang for your buck are the books. I've got all 3. You won't get as thorough, complete and detailed information on the whole program, including the flow chart (which you need to follow precisely - esp as a newbie) in the DVD's. Look at the DVD's as a supplement.


----------



## gundoggin (Apr 12, 2012)

HuntinDawg said:


> Make sure you buy at least the Smartworks Vol. 1 book. The videos may be great (I've only got 3 of them) but the best bang for your buck are the books. I've got all 3. You won't get as thorough, complete and detailed information on the whole program, including the flow chart (which you need to follow precisely - esp as a newbie) in the DVD's. Look at the DVD's as a supplement.


I know this is an older post, but this is my first post and I was searching more about the SmartWork training program. I am looking to purchase the book and wanted to know if the book also had pictures to show the drills, or if I needed to purchase the book AND the DVDs ? It was also said that there is a flow chart, does that mean that the book will tell you which DVD to purchase next so I dont have to guess ?
thank you


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

gundoggin said:


> I know this is an older post, but this is my first post and I was searching more about the SmartWork training program. I am looking to purchase the book and wanted to know if the book also had pictures to show the drills, or if I needed to purchase the book AND the DVDs ? It was also said that there is a flow chart, does that mean that the book will tell you which DVD to purchase next so I dont have to guess ?
> thank you


That depends on where you've gotten in training. Are you in Basics, or beyond?

Evan


----------



## gundoggin (Apr 12, 2012)

I have not started the program at all. I have trained my dog who has an understanding of a lot of the aspects but I want to go through a formal program. She would not need the Smart Fetch book or puppy training, OB & SmartFetch dvd, she is past those. She has been hunting for a few years now but I want to "tune her up" first and then work on more advanced drills once I know she is 100% on the easy stuff. I have looked on your website and believe I want to start from the "Basic Handling" DVD as she has already worked on some of those topics (3 handed casting, just not the whistle sit yet). She may not have perfected it all but im ok starting earlier to perfect the drills before we move on. I just want to make sure we go in order and if she already knows some drill then we can fly by them faster.
If i purchase that dvd, is there a benefit to also buy the first book or do I just buy dvd after another? If I do need the book, where around would you say that I need to start from?
thank you


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

Great program, Evan is always there to help you when you need it. Just call.


----------



## gundoggin (Apr 12, 2012)

So should I get the DVD and the book or do the DVDs have everything I need?


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

gundoggin said:


> So should I get the DVD and the book or do the DVDs have everything I need?


Get the book and DVD


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

gundoggin said:


> So should I get the DVD and the book or do the DVDs have everything I need?


I had the books before there were any DVD's and in the interest of full disclosure, I have not seen all of the DVD's. I think I have about 3 of them. Having said that, if I could only have one or the other I would get the books. The books represent a complete training program. I'm not sure that the DVD's do. The way I see it the DVD's supplement the written word. Evan is a very good written communicator and there are a lot of illustrations in the books as well. The books are easier to take into the field as a reference too IMO. I have his obedience DVD, Men of Steel and Swim By. I got the most by far out of the Swim By DVD. I could not have done Swim By without seeing it. I likewise would have been very reluctant to collar condition my own dog if I had not had Mike Lardy's collar conditioning DVD. I think Evan has a collar conditioning DVD now too, but he did not at that time. In summary I would buy SmartWorks Vol. 1 and Smart Fetch NOW and buy Vol. II when you get to that point. If I came to something I couldn't quite grasp or visualize I would buy the DVD on that topic. Pay close attention to the flow chart in the book and do not skip any steps.


----------



## perry_rm (Apr 3, 2014)

Can you tell me if the Smartwork Program requires the use of e-collor or is it optional. I have no problem with it but getting that by the wife may be an issue.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

perry_rm said:


> Can you tell me if the Smartwork Program requires the use of e-collor or is it optional. I have no problem with it but getting that by the wife may be an issue.


I don't know about "requires" but yes, it is an e-collar program.

If she has an issue with e-collars maybe you could take her to a local retriever club training day and she can see all the happy dogs who love their jobs (and their owners) wearing those evil e-collars. In all reality, an e-collar in untrained hands or just the wrong hands will likely ruin a dog, but an e-collar in the trained hands of a temperate trainer (not a hothead) is a fantastic training tool.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

gundoggin said:


> It was also said that there is a flow chart, does that mean that the book will tell you which DVD to purchase next so I dont have to guess ?
> thank you


The flow chart helps you understand the training progression. Following it ensures that you follow the logical progression of the training program as intended. This is critical because each step builds on the last one and prepares for the next one. If you jump around there will be holes in your training and at some point there will be a confused dog and a frustrated owner. Confused dogs are not confident dogs and may not even be happy dogs.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Get the whole package, dnt buy in bits and pieces like 
Did


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"Can you tell me if the SmartWork Program requires the use of e-collar or is it optional. I have no problem with it but getting that by the wife may be an issue._"

But, but, but "honey" I just bought all this Evan "stuff" and the e-collar is necessary. What about this heeling stick that just came in the mail? 

Incremental begging is an art form.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

perry_rm said:


> Can you tell me if the Smartwork Program requires the use of e-collor or is it optional. I have no problem with it but getting that by the wife may be an issue.


The straight reply is "No". Good training principles are the same across the board. But knowing what so many of us now knows about the efficiency and effectiveness of the e-collar in most modern programs, I strongly suggest you use a good quality variable-at-the-transmitter collar. It's your choice. The principles and techniques will work either way. They'll work better with a better tool.

Evan


----------



## Buck1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello new to the forum here but have been reading up on things for quite some time. Ive got a 4.5 month old lab he knows basic commands like "heel, sit, here, and kennel". I have watched the puppy program and now am watching the Smartwork Obedience DVD. We are in the middle of CC to "Here" this week. My question is in the Smartwork Obedience DVD you show how to train "Heel and Sit" by using pressure, does this pressure include the e-collar? Or is it just by using the lease and heel stick shown? Also should I be waiting till around 5 months or so to start the Smartwork Obedience DVD? My understanding so far is that the Smartwork Puppy Program is for pups up until around 5 months, then Smartwork Obedience, then Basic Handling DVD, then SmartFetch DVD? Correct me if I am wrong, thanks.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Buck1 said:


> Hello new to the forum here but have been reading up on things for quite some time. Ive got a 4.5 month old lab he knows basic commands like "heel, sit, here, and kennel". I have watched the puppy program and now am watching the Smartwork Obedience DVD. We are in the middle of CC to "Here" this week. My question is in the Smartwork Obedience DVD you show how to train "Heel and Sit" by using pressure, does this pressure include the e-collar? Or is it just by using the lease and heel stick shown? Also should I be waiting till around 5 months or so to start the Smartwork Obedience DVD? My understanding so far is that the Smartwork Puppy Program is for pups up until around 5 months, then Smartwork Obedience, then Basic Handling DVD, then SmartFetch DVD? Correct me if I am wrong, thanks.


You are essentially correct in your order. First, Heel & Sit are formalized together in one exercise - sticking to sit. E-collar conditioning to sit will occur on the Basic Handling video. Obedience, then SmartFetch, then Basic Handling. If you have Smartwork volume one there is a Flow Chart on page 29.

Evan


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

I know this is old but . . . If I purchased the basic set and the volume I book how far can I expect to train my dog through with it? Six months? A year? Solid hunting dog? Junior hunt title?


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

You should easily be able to gat a JH title. I have the basic set also, for ME, I will have to go beyond that for him to be a solid hunting dog. It will take you through pile work, water force and swim by.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

My two previous dogs I used only the Water Dog method with acceptable results in having dogs that did well in the field and blind. I was going to expand my knowledge and try this . . .


----------

